# 1995 sentra gxe v-belt replacement?



## UserA (Jul 14, 2004)

Ok. I brought my sentra gxe into a dealership to get oil change and 14 point check up. When I returned for the car, they said my vbelt is cracked and I should replace it as soon as possible. They quoted the price for the vbelt as 130 dollars?? I don't think that includes the service charge so I did some checking.

From the internet I saw it's called a multi rib belt? for 17 dollars?

I never done this before so can someone tell me if I could do this myself. from the manual I would need 2? v-belts. Anyway I live in the nyc so can someone tell me if I can get the necessary tools from a local strauss or something and do it myself. What tools might I need?

Thanks.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah you can do it yourself, pretty easy with basic hand tools. you can DL the factory service manual at a sticky on the top of this section.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yes, there are 2 belts, alternator & compressor and water pump & Powersteering pump. They are relatively cheap (17 is about right). I've never replaced a belt before, but I'm pretty sure it requires removal of the crank pulley. You'll need a torque wrench to make sure you torque it up right after the install.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

no belts can be done just by loosening up the other pulleys. only needs hand tools.


----------



## UserA (Jul 14, 2004)

great! thanks. About the v-belt. Would it be the same in any of the stores or is there a particular one I should get? Don't want to get the wrong one.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

at nissan you just ask for the part #... i'm sure at autozone you can do the same.


----------



## UserA (Jul 14, 2004)

I went to my local autozone and they were going thru their computers and noticed that they no longer carry the vbelt for the car but the guy suggested a serpentine belt? Just wondering if anyone can tell me if that would be a problem? I read the serpentine lasts longer and removes the need to retension but since i'm a newbie, I have no clue about it.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

just go to a Nissan and buy the belts yourself. they're not that expensive.


----------



## UserA (Jul 14, 2004)

that's probably a safe bet. Though the dealership near me is actually not so convenient or close. 

It would be nice to get an answer anyway. I thought that was the point of this board?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it is but don't you think if you want the proper belt for your car, you wouldn't trust a guy trying to sell you a product that might work?


----------

